# crazy alarm



## Kevin58145 (Nov 30, 2009)

My wife has a 2003 Jeep Grand Cherokee, we just got it, the guy gave us one key and one remote for the factory alarm said thats all he had. The remote for the jeep does not work i tried changing the batteries with the ones from the remote for my Dodge Ram and still nothing, but the jeeps batteries work in my remote so that leads me to think that the remote is bad only makes sence right?.... Ok now for the reason I'm posting the factory alarm goes off at random sometime when opening the door but only after they've been locked. if we dont lock the door it wont go off.... I'm trying to balance my options 1st i hear that buying a new remote and having the dealer program it can be very expensive...2nd is there a way to bypass the factory alarm? 3rd I use to have a buick that i lost the only remote that i had so i went to the junk yard and got the remote and the reciver for the remote and hooked up the reciver and the remote worked for my car.. can i do the same with the the jeep, buy the remote and the little box that the remote communicates with and install in my jeep. if so where is the reciver part located?


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Most locksmiths can repair or get you a new remote. I think the dealer has to program it....Thats what I was told about GMs anyways.

One thing I did figure out about my remote.....When you push a button, it makes contact with the circuit board......The little contacts on the back of the buttons get worn out....I stick bits of aluminum muffler tape to the back of the button and it made mine work again....might be similar with yours.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

You may be able to purchase a new remote from ebay. I know there is a way to self program the GM ones, I don't know the process. I'm sure you could look it up for yours, they probably have one too.


----------



## Kevin58145 (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks i'll try the aluminum tape thing first but probably not the contacts not even the panic button works.


----------

